# Meet Tora.



## dream (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi everyone, i have been waiting to post pictures but my camera thought it should beak the day after i got my little sweet heart. so i have now borrowed my sisters and got some pictures, these pictures were taken today, so Tora is 5wks old give or take a couple of days. He/She is soo sweet loves kisses and scraches! also loves millet and small seed, mostly to play with but is getting the hang of eating them. hope you enjoy the pictures, im still getting the hang of this camera after using my one for the last 6yrs. oh and we named him/her Tora as in the australian car the torana which also means; to fly, 7yrs ago when we got our other tiel ,he was 2wks old when we got him, my partner wanted to call him Torana but i won out on that one and chose Pheonix.


<a href="http://s980.photobucket.com/albums/ae282/flec/?action=view&current=Tora032.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae282/flec/Tora032.jpg" border="0" alt="Tora"></a>


<a href="http://s980.photobucket.com/albums/ae282/flec/?action=view&current=Tora036.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae282/flec/Tora036.jpg" border="0" alt="Tora"></a>

I love this picture! 
<a href="http://s980.photobucket.com/albums/ae282/flec/?action=view&current=Tora043.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae282/flec/Tora043.jpg" border="0" alt="Tora"></a>


and Pheonix demanded he have a couple of pictures posted 

<a href="http://s980.photobucket.com/albums/ae282/flec/?action=view&current=Tora057.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae282/flec/Tora057.jpg" border="0" alt="Pheonix 7yrs"></a>

<a href="http://s980.photobucket.com/albums/ae282/flec/?action=view&current=Tora021.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae282/flec/Tora021.jpg" border="0" alt="Pheonix"></a>

oh and please excuse my messy house :blush:


----------



## BLESSED'S_WINGS (Apr 14, 2010)

*I love the photos!*


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

Awwww cute


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2010)

thank you


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh god she/he is a cute one !
I`m in love !!! LOL.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Both are lovely Tiels'!


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks Dude and Malorey!


----------



## Toirtis (Mar 5, 2010)

Very nice...I particularly like Tora's face.


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Very sweet Lil Tiels you have there

My max's mother's name is Pheonix lmao


----------



## Detector (Apr 17, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

jeez amazing tiel,how cuty baby smooooooocchhhhh


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2010)

aw thank you everyone, Tora is growing fast and i can tell excited to try out those wings he/she has been doing lots of practice flaps loving millet and totally loves kisses, i have been taking Tora to work with me so i dont have to run home all the time to feed, he/she has really taken to one of my co-workers and tweets to him everytime he goes into the office, but really does not like this co-workers wife (even though she LOVES parrots) i think its funny. anytime she comes into the office she baby talks to Tora and Tora hisses at her a runs back into his/her nest, then her husband comes in and just does what ever he has to do and Tora jumps up a looks at him tweeting away too cute.
Thanks again everyone!


----------

